# Kids Broadheads



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

What broadhead do you think works best for a kid shooting a bow at 55#


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I would think a SHARP cut-on-contact broad head. I wouldn't let kiddos shoot mechanicals just because........G5 or Wasp


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Any scary sharp cut on contact. Don't consider any other style. The lower poundage demands this strategy.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

*55#*

He is shooting 55#? That is not that LOW of a Poundage, at 55# shot any cut on contact you want.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Any scary sharp cut on contact. Don't consider any other style. The lower poundage demands this strategy.


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Law Dawg said:


> He is shooting 55#? That is not that LOW of a Poundage, at 55# shot any cut on contact you want.


If I remember that Guitar picker/Bowhunter Nugent shoots 55#


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

cva34 said:


> If I remember that Guitar picker/Bowhunter Nugent shoots 55#


He also shoots cut on contact heads......


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Law Dawg said:


> He is shooting 55#? That is not that LOW of a Poundage, at 55# shot any cut on contact you want.


I was thinking that too....55# ain't that low.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

At 55# I think he can shoot whatever broadhead y'all like. I personally like fixed broadheads over mechanicals but that is a different thread.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

my wife shots a 75 muzzy standard. 42# Blows through TX deer


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

55 pounds is enough. 80 won't kill any deader.

Accuracy, shot placement and sharp broad heads are what kill deer. Also, is deer alerted when you draw, or have no idea anything up? Shooting angle, can you come in behind the shoulder and hit both lungs? Distance is big, sound travels faster than any arrow from any bow. Shooting too far allows more time for deer to jump string. The shoulder is fairly tough, but just the basic ribs are easy to get through. My 2 cents and I am very stubborn on these opinions about bow hunting for deer. Hogs may be a different story.


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

My 16 year old has shot 7 deer with his bow since he was 12. First one was probably at around 46#. You didnâ€™t specify draw length and that has more impact on arrow speed and KE than anything else. 

Nonetheless these were 4 bucks and 3 does, all in MS where the biggest buck was 246#â€™s, though that deer was at 28â€/58#. 

He started with slick trick viper trick cut on contact, then small slick tricks, the rage 1.5â€ low KE, then Muzzy Phantomâ€™s then lastly a rage hypodermic. My issue with the cut on contacts is that I hate sharpening them, canâ€™t get them all consistent. End of the day the Muzzy Trocar tip is super sharp, almost like the old Rocky Mountain titaniums. And is small for a non-coc broadleaf. He shot these for 2-3 years when he was shooting low poundage and the blood trails and penetration were great. And you can buy and change blades. 

As other have said shot placement matters more than almost anything other than maybe sharpness. And I find Muzzy blades as sharp as any and sharper than many. 

Good luck


----------



## karaRobert (Nov 8, 2016)

For my boys i use 90 grain muzzy's broadheads, it's fly great and cut a nice hole.


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

100 Gr Stinger or Slick Trick Broadheads


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

When I first started my son out hunting with a bow he was shooting Magnus Buzzcut 2 blades. With a whopping 29# draw he shot and killed a doe and an old mature buck. Both penetrated all the way through the deer. Both 10 yard shots. With a good sharp COC head you'd be surprised how little it takes to shoot through a deer. 

55# is not a low draw bow anymore. With the bows they are building now there is a strong argument for going back to a 55 or 60# bow vs a 70#. If he has a fairly new bow at 55# and a decent draw length he can shoot just about anything you want to let him shoot. Get him some good fixed blade heads and let him go to work.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Chisel tips as Thunderheads or Wasp will also do great


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

ENB said:


> What broadhead do you think works best for a kid shooting a bow at 55#


3 blade muzzy 100 grain, cheap ones

If you have accuracy problems, you have the wrong fletching, these need a fletch that spins the shaft, many "cheap" arrows are straight fletched. The quick spin heat shrink fletchings are SUPER EASY to put on yourself. Simple is ALWAYS the best idea for new and or young hunters.

Put a muzzy in the ribcage at legal hunting weights and there ain't a deer that won't die


----------

